# Finally Got One



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Took him today at 6:15. 16 yard shot and he ran 60 yards,Watched him pile up. Very cool


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Great buck!!! Congrats.:!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking buck, congrats on a nice hunt.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice Buck Steve!!!! I like Jerky


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Baby...! Can I get a steak or two.
That's a nice buck, Steve, Congrats.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thats a good one steve and a wallhanger.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice spread on that bad boy! Man is he W I D E.....


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Sunday was the best day in the week to be out, glad you connected, nice and clean looking buck. Definately a wall hanger wide spread.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very, very nice buck Steve!


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Great buck Steve. I would guess 24-25" inside spread?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Way to go Steve!

Guys he was showing me trail cam pics of that very deer at dinner saturday night. He was pretty pumped but he wife was really excited about having such a brute around. He called at 12pm with no deer being seen in the morning then called at 7 saying Big Buck Down! lol


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Sweeeet! Way to put the hammer down!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

congrats steve. a shooter for sure it has a lot more mass in person.. and it has to be aleast 24 inch spread. as I was reading your text big buck down I hear a grunt and a doe ran right under my stand and a buck on a string but not a shooter. They where everyware last night. I guess i will hunt this stand again.
................................................................. mike


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Way to go Steve! That's a very impressive buck. That's cool that you already had trail-cam pictures of him, must have been a rush when you saw him coming.
Congratulations.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

awesome deer. love seeing big typicals. what was the spread on it?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Beauty. Flip steaks for everyone.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Really nice deer, congrats.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice buck Steve!!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Well had him scored tonight.. 156 6/8 22 5/8 inside spread and 24 outside


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

What a beast!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wow that things as big as you. great job steve


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Great looking deer! Congrats!!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Great job on a great buck.Outside over tweny-four in. PRICELESS.I think I smell tenderloins on the grill!!


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice wallhanger!


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

good looking deer 
congrates


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Good job steve. Nice deer


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Great buck Steve!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Very Nice Buck Congrats


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Great deer! Jesse sure is happy that you finally connected on a great shooter, he said you more than earned it.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

What a hog


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Great buck!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

congrats on a nice buck


----------

